# Top ten locals



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Local 3 isn't published $53-$56 plus,plus,plus.
Local 103 $48.33 plus 5.97 annuity plus $23 H&W 
Local 6 San Francisco $66 plus %12, plus $28 H&W and pension
Local 617 San Mateo $57 plus $28 H&W

http://www.ibew.org/Tools/Construction-Jobs-Board

For tramping, the mid west is popular

Typical scale:

Minot local 714 $33 to $40.51 plus %6 and $9.10 H&W


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

For a career, without travelling hard to beat 26 consistent work for 47 years I have been here maybe 2 bumps in the road and then these were short compared to the rest of the nation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Local 3 isn't published $53-$56 plus,plus,plus.


Posted this here before for local#3:

Electrician, Electrician (ONYC) and Electrician (Westchester)

Hourly Overtime Saturday, Sunday

Period Rate Rate & Holiday Rate


11/14/2016- 11/13/2017 $53.29 $79.94 $79.94
11/14/2017- 11/13/2018 $55.71 $83.57 $83.57
11/14/2018-7/10/2019 $58.54 $87.81 $87.81

Supervisor Electrician

Hourly Overtime Saturday, Sunday

Period Rate Rate & Holiday Rate

11/14/2016- 11/13/2017 $57.38 $86.07 $86.07
11/14/2017 - 11/13/2018 $59.99 $89.99 $89.99
11/14/2018 - 7/10/2019 $63.04 $94.56 $94.56


Electrician's Helper, Electrician's Helper (ONYC) and Electrician's Helper (Westchester)

Hourly Overtime Saturday, Sunday

Effective Rate Rate & Holiday Rate


11/14/2016-11/13/2017 $33.82 $50.73 $50.73
11/14/2017-11/13/2018 $35.36 $53.04 $53.04
11/14/2018 - 7/10/2019 $37.15 $55.72 $55.72


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

brian john said:


> For a career, without travelling hard to beat 26 consistent work for 47 years I have been here maybe 2 bumps in the road and then these were short compared to the rest of the nation.


Working for 47 or a member for 47?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> Local 3 isn't published $53-$56 plus,plus,plus.
> Local 103 $48.33 plus 5.97 annuity plus $23 H&W
> Local 6 San Francisco $66 plus %12, plus $28 H&W and pension
> Local 617 San Mateo $57 plus $28 H&W
> ...


...prevailing wages are published in every state due to the Davis Bacon Act.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I would want to know the top ten in market share. Everything else falls into line after that. I'm sure the IO keeps records on every local. 

Without strong market share, wages, benifits and stability are in the crapper. Without those there's no money for a good training facility. Next you loose your charter and become some other locals burden.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Adjusted for local cost of living, all locals are within pennies of each other. I'm still plugging numbers in a spreadsheet and looking up cost of living data, but that's what it seems like so far. I really thought they'd all be within a few dollars of each other, but it seems like it's in the cents. No real outliers yet in the dataset. In my mind, it more or less comes down to- where do you want to live? Is the work consistent enough there for you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Adjusted for local cost of living, all locals are within pennies of each other. I'm still plugging numbers in a spreadsheet and looking up cost of living data, but that's what it seems like so far. I really thought they'd all be within a few dollars of each other, but it seems like it's in the cents. No real outliers yet in the dataset. In my mind, it more or less comes down to- where do you want to live? Is the work consistent enough there for you?


Never had a shortage of work in NYC and the pay and benefits were great as well.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Another factor is average commute, parking, and distance you need to walk (sometimes with your tools and lunch).

An example is the shows here it can be a .5 to .75 mile walk in if you can find close parking. No tool storage in contract so everything needs to be carried in and out daily. Hall forbids us to eat at any of the on site restraints at the LVCC because of non union work being done there. So most bring a lunch box while some walk to find a food truck.

It was a time when we had free parking here, but slowly that's going away. I hear the SF area is real bad for parking and commute. Don't think they work 40 hours per week to help. Chicago was no joy. In comparison to less urban areas where most of the time you can pull right up to the job site.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> Another factor is average commute, parking, and distance you need to walk (sometimes with your tools and lunch).
> 
> An example is the shows here it can be a .5 to .75 mile walk in if you can find close parking. No tool storage in contract so everything needs to be carried in and out daily. Hall forbids us to eat at any of the on site restraints at the LVCC because of non union work being done there. So most bring a lunch box while some walk to find a food truck.
> 
> It was a time when we had free parking here, but slowly that's going away. I hear the SF area is real bad for parking and commute. Don't think they work 40 hours per week to help. Chicago was no joy. In comparison to less urban areas where most of the time you can pull right up to the job site.


Doing service work in NYC onsite parking was close to non-existent. 

Driving in a service van/truck and parking close as possible I became used to loading everything up on a hand truck and walking to the job or just goign in with a tool backpack.


----------



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Adjusted for local cost of living, all locals are within pennies of each other. I'm still plugging numbers in a spreadsheet and looking up cost of living data, but that's what it seems like so far. I really thought they'd all be within a few dollars of each other, but it seems like it's in the cents. No real outliers yet in the dataset. In my mind, it more or less comes down to- where do you want to live? Is the work consistent enough there for you?



I have a few thoughts about this and wanted to run it by you. Tell me what you think?

Assuming that the pay scale, and what is put into your pension 1, pension 2, and Annuity. Are all on even par with the coast of living for the area. For example, Local 6 in San Francisco pays $66 an hour, plus $10 an hour into your pension 1, and $4 an hour into your pension 2. This is $80 an hour total. Meanwhile, Local 32 in Lima, Ohio just pays $29.07 an hour, plus $4 an hour into your pension 1, and $3 an hour into your annuity. This is $26.07 total. I am sure based on the cost of living of these two areas this is even pay plus retirement help. 

Now to my point. I feel your best option would be to try and get book 1 rights with the highest paying local. Here is why...

1. Retirement: Now if you are working for one of the higher paying locals. Let's say local 6. With over time and assuming you are working most if not all the year. You should be making $200,000 plus. Now compare this to local 32 lets say $80,000. This is logging the same hours per year in both cases. 

A) You produce a much stronger Social Security statement for your life work. 
B) Much more money is being put into your pensions and annuity. 
C) 401k and Roth IRA. The cap for what you can put into your 401k and Roth IRA each year. That is $18,500 for the 401k and $5,000 for the Roth. Now if you are making 200k plus a year. You can max these two out each year with no issue. However, if you are only making $80,000 a year this would be a juicy bite and you would be forced to put less in.
D) Now here is where the benefit really comes into play. Once you retire you then move to a place where the cost of living is less and you have more buying power. If you stay in same place you worked for all those years then there is no real benefit. 

2. It would be much easier to buy a new $50,000 work vehicle each 6-8 years. Since the cost of a vehicle is the same an any state not including state or local taxes.

Everything else rent, mortgage, utilities, food etc. Would all be on par for the area.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Very interesting and you braught up some good points . I agree with you .
Anouther thing to look at is if the local has a strong hold on their territory and has the books in good shape . Through politics, pla,s , and other tactics .

Some locals are great locals but dont keep their areas union strong .
And a lot of the unorganized take up all the wrk .

Dosnt matter how high the wages are and packages is if the locals territory is weak and the wrk suffers .

I think the best locals are the ones that territories are union strong .
And through this they have high wages n packages through collective bargaining and guys stay busy year round .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@Mike94, in my opinion you make very good points ... money is portable, you make $100 in Manhattan it doesn't turn into $50 when you move to Florida. This is why people work their whole life in Manhattan and retires to Florida but nobody works their whole life in Florida and retires to Manhattan. 

If you work your whole life in a poor area it's harder to retire because where you going to go? 

You'll save up faster to open a business in Kentucky at Manhattan rates but there is a catch, people in Kentucky don't usually want to do business with some carpet bagger from Manhattan. 

Best of all is when you have an expensive place that's within an easy commute of a cheap place to live ... but that's rare to find. 

That commute is something else to consider - a brutal commute lowers your capacity to put in overtime. 

One other thing - think about if you're going to be able to build up some equity in a home, and remember that property taxes can be a significant factor independent of cost of living. 



Mike94 said:


> I have a few thoughts about this and wanted to run it by you. Tell me what you think?
> 
> Assuming that the pay scale, and what is put into your pension 1, pension 2, and Annuity. Are all on even par with the coast of living for the area. For example, Local 6 in San Francisco pays $66 an hour, plus $10 an hour into your pension 1, and $4 an hour into your pension 2. This is $80 an hour total. Meanwhile, Local 32 in Lima, Ohio just pays $29.07 an hour, plus $4 an hour into your pension 1, and $3 an hour into your annuity. This is $26.07 total. I am sure based on the cost of living of these two areas this is even pay plus retirement help.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

brian john said:


> For a career, without travelling hard to beat 26 consistent work for 47 years I have been here maybe 2 bumps in the road and then these were short compared to the rest of the nation.


All thanks to the pig trough of government.


----------

